# COCO ROBATTO: el senador de VOX al que tu novia quiere ordeñar (sex symbol inside)



## Segismunda (23 Ene 2022)

Da igual que tu novia o esposa sea de izquierdas o de derechas. No importa si es liberal o tradicionalista. Puedes apostar tu culito de beta a que tiene fantasías cuckoldianas, sueños en los que Jacobo la culea mientras utiliza tu espalda como asiento.







Este macho alfa conoció a la influencer Rocío Osorio en 2016, le hizo dos bombos, se casó en 2019 y se divorció año y medio después. Todo esto lo ha hecho con solo 34 años y dos pelotas españolas. Un fucker castizo no tiene tiempo que perder.







Sea como fuere, Coco está disponible y tu pareja lo sabe. Mientras tú duermes, ella imagina cómo el senador le suelta el CUMAZO y luego te obliga a limpiarle el pene con la boca. Tú lamiendo el grumo joseantoniano y él humillándote con su voz estentórea: “¡Límpiame el sable, fagoto comunista”.







Ni Abascal, ni Ortega Smith pueden competir con esta máquina de lubricar mollejas . Una ardilla podría cruzar España saltando de una mujer dispuesta a tirarse a Jacobo a otra. La propia ardilla quedaría escandalizada al ver que ningún matrimonio en toda la península está a salvo de este canallita.







Coco Robatto es la derecha que nos merecemos. Viril, española, calentorra y viciosa. Toros, parrillada y cuatropateadas salvajes. Se acabaron los meapilas.


----------



## burbucoches (23 Ene 2022)

Tb ai mucho maricon


----------



## Boesky (23 Ene 2022)

Había visto la foto de este señor con Abascal y cia y me di cuenta que el personaje prometía.

Y qué mejor para informarse que una buena crónica de burbuja


----------



## Brigit (23 Ene 2022)

Uy, es este que va al lado de Macarena. 
Maca y Coco.

Como un queso.


----------



## aretai (23 Ene 2022)

No aprendemos.

No mezclar política y "sex appeal" es de primero de supervivencia nacional


----------



## Segismunda (23 Ene 2022)

Brigit dijo:


> Uy, es este que va al lado de Macarena.
> Maca y Coco.
> 
> Como un queso.



Y ahí lleva la pelliza de Candyman. Fijate que hace un frío castellano que justifica el abrigo, pero esos calores necesitan ser expulsados por el pecho.


----------



## eL PERRO (24 Ene 2022)

Pocas cosas me dan mas jodido y reputisimo asco que estos GANGOSITOS DE MIERDA hijos de puto papa, disfrazandose de cliches de mierda con tufo a MOÑIGA DE ASNO del año 1837

genTUZA infame de mierda, torera, hija de la gran puta, pretenciosa, farisea, impostora, patrioteros de mierda baratos del toro y la pulserita, que se creen que haciendose una puta foto con fumandose un caliqueño en las ventas, con tirantitos de la bandera de españa y estetica se sadomaso homosexual, ya son los salvadores de la patria

Una puta panda de IMPOSTORES HIJOS DE PUTA es lo que son. Basura liberaloide cagacorrales que lo unico que quieren es paletizar subnormalizar tercermundizar y cagacorralizar este pais para seguir anclandonos en la miseria tal como quiere el amo que los financia. Eso si, sus privilegitos y subvenciones multimillonarias para los latifundios de sus papis, ahi si, que no se toque. Ahi si que vale el socialismo y el proteccionismo

Y encima el muy jodidamente subnormal hacienodose fotos repetidas veces cogiendo a sus hijos colgando boca abajo de una pata, tal como coge a los animales que asesina. Basura sicopata, escoria pura, le deben de tufar los huevos a CABRA


----------



## Segismunda (24 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Pocas cosas me dan mas jodido y reputisimo asco que estos GANGOSITOS DE MIERDA hijos de puto papa, disfrazandose de cliches de mierda con tufo a MOÑIGA DE ASNO del año 1837
> 
> genTUZA infame de mierda, torera, hija de la gran puta, pretenciosa, farisea, impostora, patrioteros de mierda baratos del toro y la pulserita, que se creen que haciendose una puta foto con fumandose un caliqueño en las ventas, con tirantitos de la bandera de españa y estetica se sadomaso homosexual, ya son los salvadores de la patria
> 
> ...



No me queda claro si te cae bien o mal.


----------



## nx- (24 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Pocas cosas me dan mas jodido y reputisimo asco que estos GANGOSITOS DE MIERDA hijos de puto papa, disfrazandose de cliches de mierda con tufo a MOÑIGA DE ASNO del año 1837
> 
> genTUZA infame de mierda, torera, hija de la gran puta, pretenciosa, farisea, impostora, patrioteros de mierda baratos del toro y la pulserita, que se creen que haciendose una puta foto con fumandose un caliqueño en las ventas, con tirantitos de la bandera de españa y estetica se sadomaso homosexual, ya son los salvadores de la patria
> 
> ...



Y es una pena porqué gente como Rambo o este hombre podrían proyectar una imagen patriota moderna y molona aprovechando el alfismo que tienen los dos. Pero nada ahí están, con los puros, los toros y toda esa mierda. Que desperdicio.


----------



## El primo del Adric (24 Ene 2022)

Bodorrio en la Catedral de Sevilla con pija influencer para divorciarse al año y medio...el barbudito paletovoxero debe de ser insoportable 

Rocío Osorno se sincera acerca de su separación de Jacobo Robatto


----------



## Guano For Life (24 Ene 2022)

Le pones un turbante y cambias la moto por un camello y no destaca para nada


----------



## panizal (24 Ene 2022)

¿34 tacos tiene este gitanomoro con nombre de maricón?. Esta hecho mierda.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (24 Ene 2022)

Posturean como cualquier zorrita de instagram. Que asquito todo.


----------



## Segismunda (24 Ene 2022)

nx- dijo:


> Y es una pena porqué gente como Rambo o este hombre podrían proyectar una imagen patriota moderna y molona aprovechando el alfismo que tienen los dos. Pero nada ahí están, con los puros, los toros y toda esa mierda. Que desperdicio.





Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Posturean como cualquier zorrita de instagram. Que asquito todo.



La estética siempre ha sido importante, también para los manes ¿No creéis que son necesarios estos modelos ahora que abundan tanto los calvos cuerpoescombro con gafas de colores?

A mí Coco Rabatto me parece una buena mezcla de tradición y modernidad. Con punto cañí porque esto es ESPAÑA, no Francia


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (24 Ene 2022)

Menudo personaje más repugnante

Un chulo macarra es la última esperanza de España, lo que hay que ver...


----------



## carlosjpc (24 Ene 2022)

¿pero quien da, éste o abascal?


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## Drogoprofe (24 Ene 2022)

Gracias, de memory


----------



## Turgot (24 Ene 2022)

El primo del Adric dijo:


> Bodorrio en la Catedral de Sevilla con pija influencer para divorciarse al año y medio...el barbudito paletovoxero debe de ser insoportable
> 
> Rocío Osorno se sincera acerca de su separación de Jacobo Robatto
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 918019



A este lo que le va es la sana camaradería a lo Ernst Rohm


----------



## Vorsicht (24 Ene 2022)

@El Promotor sabes si este andoba se ha fockado ya a la Liebman? Yo creo que sí, y lo gozó!


----------



## Furymundo (24 Ene 2022)

que pasa en este pais ? 
que gran explosion de judios macho.


----------



## belenus (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## Rocker (24 Ene 2022)

Aprendiz de Abascal, menudo personaje.


----------



## Sinjar (24 Ene 2022)

Brigit dijo:


> Uy, es este que va al lado de Macarena.
> Maca y Coco.
> 
> Como un queso.



Macarena siempre me ha parecido un mujeron, femenina y guapisima.


----------



## Segismunda (24 Ene 2022)

panizal dijo:


> ¿34 tacos tiene este gitanomoro con nombre de maricón?. Esta hecho mierda.



Pero si está como un toro. Podría contaros historias quenienmil y dejaros con la cara violeta. La guarrilla influencer creyó que lo podía atar en corto, pero ese pene todavía tenía mucho que cumear (lo cazó con 28, hoy en día esa no es edad para casarse, salvo que seas nuncafóller).


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## cuasi-pepito (24 Ene 2022)

Este sujeto será el que nos venda famiia y valores tradicionales para los demás....pero el bien que va de agujero en agujero dejando bombos....

...este señor va disfrazado...los tirantes, la apertura de la camisa TODO ES ESTETICA Y ESTA CALCULADO.


----------



## Segismunda (24 Ene 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Este sujeto será el que nos venda famiia y valores tradicionales para los demás....pero el bien que va de agujero en agujero dejando bombos....
> 
> ...este señor va disfrazado...los tirantes, la apertura de la camisa TODO ES ESTETICA Y ESTA CALCULADO.



Pero eso siempre ha sido así. Los valores conservadores extremos son para losers o gente pobre que es más feliz yendo a lo seguro. En las élites burguesas, un macho de calidad y con posibles crea una familia, tiene descendencia, tributa, hace grandes cosas... pero no se le pide que deje de meter tremendas clavadas de nardo. Y no por eso es menos trad. Son cuestiones que a nosotros, como terrícolas, no nos compete cuestionar.


----------



## Furymundo (24 Ene 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> La estética siempre ha sido importante, también para los manes ¿No creéis que son necesarios estos modelos ahora que abundan tanto los calvos cuerpoescombro con gafas de colores?
> 
> A mí Coco Rabatto me parece una buena mezcla de tradición y modernidad. Con punto cañí porque esto es ESPAÑA, no Francia



Coco Robatto
Robatto.
hay alguien con apellidos españoles en VOX o solo son apellidos criptojudios ?


----------



## parserito (24 Ene 2022)

Puro y tirantes, que cosa mas cutre por dios


----------



## sisar_vidal (24 Ene 2022)

El primo del Adric dijo:


> Bodorrio en la Catedral de Sevilla con pija influencer para divorciarse al año y medio...el barbudito paletovoxero debe de ser insoportable
> 
> Rocío Osorno se sincera acerca de su separación de Jacobo Robatto
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 918019



Menudo puto numale


----------



## ProgresistaPosmoderno (24 Ene 2022)

Vox se ha convertido en una caricatura de gitanotorerismo, pijerío y caspa, aunque siempre será mejor que la estética borjamaricona de Nuevas Generaciones o la estética de sindicalista maloliente de la izquierda.


----------



## sisar_vidal (24 Ene 2022)

ProgresistaPosmoderno dijo:


> Vox se ha convertido en una caricatura de gitanotorerismo, pijerío y caspa, aunque siempre será mejor que la estética borjamaricona de Nuevas Generaciones o la estética de sindicalista maloliente de la izquierda.



Patetismo.


----------



## El Promotor (24 Ene 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> @El Promotor sabes si este andoba se ha fockado ya a la Liebman? Yo creo que sí, y lo gozó!




Como era mi deber ya informé al foro sobre este sujeto y el zorrón verbenero de su mujer en febrero de 2020.

*LIDIA BEDMAN Y ROCÍO OSORNO: Las mujeres de los jerarcas voxemitas compiten en exhibicionismo y zorrerío en las redes sociales*

Aunque desde hace tiempo son ex:

*El divorcio de Rocío Osorno y Coco Robatto (Vox), en cifras: dos casas, dos hipotecas y dos hijos*

En resumen: otro ejemplo más de la España que madruga y tal que vende NWOX y compran los más bobos y crédulos del foro.

LOL.






@Guillotin @ORGULLO BLANCO @Libre Libre Quiero Ser @Impresionante @EL PVTO ADRENO @Guanotopía @Burbujo II @Stock Option @lowfour @delhierro @Gigatrón @Komanche O_o @Santoro @Edge2 @Arturo Bloqueduro @Archibald @carpetano @HvK


----------



## Segismunda (24 Ene 2022)

Sois muy bravos tecleando bullshit desde vuestro PC, pero me gustaría veros cara a cara con Coco Rabazo. No debéis envidiar, que es un rasgo feo y poco masculino... luego cuando no queremos tocaros ni con un palo, protestáis. Más gym, más aesthetics curradas y menos llorar.


----------



## Segismunda (24 Ene 2022)

El primo del Adric dijo:


> Bodorrio en la Catedral de Sevilla con pija influencer para divorciarse al año y medio...el barbudito paletovoxero debe de ser insoportable.




No CALUMNIÉIS, Rocío Osorno y Jacobo "Coco" Robatto se separan de mutuo acuerdo, porque tienen caracteres muy distintos. Antes de casarse, fueron pareja durante 3-4 años pero A DISTANCIA casi todo el tiempo. Grave error.


----------



## Segismunda (24 Ene 2022)

Tan lista no es, que solo tienen dos casas (una para cada uno) que en realidad son sendas hipotecas. Si al menos tuviese ladrillo pagado a tocateja pues oye.

Ahora Jacobo está en un pisazo tremendo del centro de Sevilla donde puede cumear sin dificultad (entrada muy discreta para las chortis).


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (24 Ene 2022)

Total no pierde aceite éste....!!


----------



## Antiparticula (24 Ene 2022)

El primo del Adric dijo:


> Bodorrio en la Catedral de Sevilla con pija influencer para divorciarse al año y medio...el barbudito paletovoxero debe de ser insoportable
> 
> Rocío Osorno se sincera acerca de su separación de Jacobo Robatto
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 918019



Pues yo apostaría que la insoportable es la influencer.


----------



## elena francis (24 Ene 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Da igual que tu novia o esposa sea de izquierdas o de derechas. No importa si es liberal o tradicionalista. Puedes apostar tu culito de beta a que tiene fantasías cuckoldianas, sueños en los que Jacobo la culea mientras utiliza tu espalda como asiento.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 917489
> 
> ...



Pues a mi el tipo de los tirantes me da un tufillo a maricón de la hostia....


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (24 Ene 2022)

Vaya pintas gastan los cayetanos, lo siento pero no puedo con ellos.


----------



## elena francis (24 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> Coco Rabatto
> Rabatto.
> hay alguien con apellidos españoles en VOX o solo son apellidos criptojudios ?



El nombre y el apellido suenan a moñas espaguetini.


----------



## elena francis (24 Ene 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> No CALUMNIÉIS, Rocío Osorno y Jacobo "Coco" Robatto se separan de mutuo acuerdo, porque tienen caracteres muy distintos. Antes de casarse, fueron pareja durante 3-4 años pero A DISTANCIA casi todo el tiempo. Grave error.



Vamos, que no paraba de hacerse gayolas con la webcam....


----------



## BogadeAriete (24 Ene 2022)

Joder que Alfa, ese te preña el nucleo solo con la mirada, Todo no homo of course.
Comparado con R2-Decheminga y el chepas, es como comparar a un dios olimpico con unas cucarachas.

*VOX O DERROICION. ALFISMO SI. *


----------



## Furymundo (24 Ene 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> El nombre y el apellido suenan a moñas espaguetini.



los jius vienen con distintos apellidos.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (24 Ene 2022)

Vaya macho, por tíos así valía la pena hacerse maricón

NO HOMO


----------



## rondo (24 Ene 2022)

Panchito,si están deseando que este voxero te de por culp


----------



## rondo (24 Ene 2022)

Ilmac_2.0 dijo:


> Vaya pintas gastan los cayetanos, lo siento pero no puedo con ellos.



A ti te van los piojosos y los menas ya lo sabenos


----------



## eL PERRO (24 Ene 2022)

Se llama JACOBO GONZALEZ, pero como es un puto vago de mierda que vive de las millonadas que cobra su puto padre con el PER, pues para sentirse importantito necesita inventarse nombres artisticos de maricon para poder disfrazarse de subnormal CAGACORRALES y hacerse fotos para que le den megusta todos los homosexuales culogordos de 60 años

Lo mas esperpentico de todo es que GITANOBOCS se esta convirtiendo en un partido literalmente de caciques latifundistas al mas puro estilo siglo 19. Nos quieren hundir en la mierda pero hasta el corvejon


----------



## Thebore (24 Ene 2022)

Como huele a cerrao el armario de Burbuja ¿no? Puf que tufo.


----------



## Furymundo (24 Ene 2022)

Thebore dijo:


> Como huele a cerrao el armario de Burbuja ¿no? Puf que tufo.



si lo hueles es porque hace nada que se ha abierto


----------



## Segismunda (24 Ene 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Vaya macho, por tíos así valía la pena hacerse maricón
> 
> NO HOMO



Comérsela a un macho así se permite, no es nada homosexual. Se llama budsex y en la naturaleza ya sucede, los monos más alfas jerarquizan así a los betillas.


----------



## eL PERRO (24 Ene 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Comérsela a un macho así se permite, no es nada homosexual. Se llama budsex y en la naturaleza ya sucede, los monos más alfas jerarquizan así a los betillas.



Como le comas el rabo con tufo de cabra a ese puto cagacorrales que se limpia el culo con una piedra vas a acabar pillando el colera


----------



## El Exterminador (24 Ene 2022)

Menuda bujarrona mala...me da que no se ha roto una uña en su vida


----------



## Segismunda (24 Ene 2022)

Se me está llenando el hilo de apreciación a Coco de aceite, flujos vaginales y bilis heteruza. Esto último demuestra la feminización cerebral que sufren los hombres en Occidente, en vez de celebrar al alfa, intentan derogarle como mujerzuelas calumniando a una compañera en una clase de la ESO.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (24 Ene 2022)

COCO RABACO


----------



## ULTRAPACO (24 Ene 2022)

Este hilo chorrea testosterona


VOX o MUERTE


----------



## Segismunda (24 Ene 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> COCO RABACO



Por su fisionomía y el bulge que luce en muchas fotos, yo diría que calza una genuina tranca española con ascendencia arab + 20.


----------



## mxmanu (24 Ene 2022)

Pinta mariconazo tiene


----------



## Horizonte_enladrillado (24 Ene 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Este macho alfa conoció a la influencer Rocío Osorio en 2016, le hizo dos bombos, se casó en 2019 y se divorció año y medio después. Todo esto lo ha hecho con solo 34 años y dos pelotas españolas. Un fucker castizo no tiene tiempo que perder.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 917516



Mascles alfa, dius... quina pinta de gays... XDDD


----------



## -Alexia- (24 Ene 2022)

El Coco Roba tto luego diréis que no avisa.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (24 Ene 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Sois muy bravos tecleando bullshit desde vuestro PC, pero me gustaría veros cara a cara con Coco Rabazo. No debéis envidiar, que es un rasgo feo y poco masculino... luego cuando no queremos tocaros ni con un palo, protestáis. Más gym, más aesthetics curradas y menos llorar.



No no, si melofo (no homo), pero hombre, que se quite el casco de los tercios, que hacen más ridículo que otra cosa.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (24 Ene 2022)

demasiado amante del postureo, esta imagen perjudica más que otra cosa, sólo un legionario de verdad pude ir de esa guisa


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (24 Ene 2022)

rondo dijo:


> A ti te van los piojosos y los menas ya lo sabenos



eso le iran mas a tu madre.


----------



## Covaleda (24 Ene 2022)

Brigit dijo:


> Uy, es este que va al lado de Macarena.
> Maca y Coco.
> 
> Como un queso.



No sorprende que los cucks tipo xicomonguer estén acojonados.


----------



## Papo de luz (29 Ene 2022)

Coco Robatto ? Joder, pero si parece un nombre de travesti.


----------



## machotafea (29 Ene 2022)

No cabe tanto subnormal multi cromosómico más en este puto país de MIERDA


----------



## HvK (9 Feb 2022)

Tiene pinta y napia de sodomita judío


----------



## Segismunda (9 Feb 2022)

Un respeto para ese gran mariconazo que fue Pym Fortuin. Coco es una herramienta política que pone las mollejas a hervir (y esto es muy útil), pero son cosas distintas.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (9 Feb 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Comérsela a un macho así se permite, no es nada homosexual. Se llama budsex y en la naturaleza ya sucede, los monos más alfas jerarquizan así a los betillas.



Y si no te creen, que les pregunten a @Solidario García , @xicomalo , @dabuti o @Sir Connor ...


----------



## MOUNTAINDEW (9 Feb 2022)

Joven postureta, bienqueda, obsesionado por su imagen y un ejemplo claro de "ejquelosfajsistassonellos", no vaya a ser que le parezca demasiado radical a las mujeres y se le jodan la mitad de los posibles polvos.

Gente a evitar y a la que no prestar un mínimo de atención.


----------



## Sir Connor (9 Feb 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Y si no te creen, que les pregunten a @Solidario García , @xicomalo , @dabuti o @Sir Connor ...



Ahí falta la puta de tu madre espanyola y los cerdos maricones votantes de vox que son pura escoria espanyola


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (9 Feb 2022)

Jacobo...Iacobus, se llama como el Apóstol y se lo cambia por Coco (Chanel)...

Sí homo.

Al final, Markkus se hizo realidad. Era cuestión de tiempo, es el zeitgeist.


----------



## kelden (9 Feb 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> La estética siempre ha sido importante, también para los manes ¿No creéis que son necesarios estos modelos ahora que abundan tanto los calvos cuerpoescombro con gafas de colores?
> 
> A mí Coco Rabatto me parece una buena mezcla de tradición y modernidad. Con punto cañí porque esto es ESPAÑA, no Francia



Al coco ese le dejas 2 semanas sin lavarse, le pones una chilaba y lo sueltas en la playa de tarifa y parece otro mierdamoro más ...


----------



## Segismunda (9 Feb 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Al coco ese le dejas 2 semanas sin lavarse, le pones una chilaba y lo sueltas en la playa de tarifa y parece otro mierdamoro más ...



Pero un moro de los que nos hacen culipompearnos, no un vendecedés.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Feb 2022)

Hasta que descubres que un santo se follaba a tu mujer desde tiempos inmemoriales


----------



## Paisdemierda (9 Feb 2022)

Pues tiene panza de sindicalista.


----------



## birdland (9 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Pocas cosas me dan mas jodido y reputisimo asco que estos GANGOSITOS DE MIERDA hijos de puto papa, disfrazandose de cliches de mierda con tufo a MOÑIGA DE ASNO del año 1837
> 
> genTUZA infame de mierda, torera, hija de la gran puta, pretenciosa, farisea, impostora, patrioteros de mierda baratos del toro y la pulserita, que se creen que haciendose una puta foto con fumandose un caliqueño en las ventas, con tirantitos de la bandera de españa y estetica se sadomaso homosexual, ya son los salvadores de la patria
> 
> ...



Se le ve estresao


----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Feb 2022)




----------



## eL PERRO (9 Feb 2022)

birdland dijo:


> Se le ve estresao



Si, y ademas muy mala ostia. Asi que andaros con cuidadito los gitanos toreros trileros mercenarios hijos de la gran puta, porque el dia que se nos hinchen los cojones a mas de 4 lo vais a pasar mal


----------



## Segismunda (9 Feb 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Jacobo...Iacobus, se llama como el Apóstol y se lo cambia por Coco (Chanel)...
> 
> Sí homo.
> 
> Al final, Markkus se hizo realidad. Era cuestión de tiempo, es el zeitgeist.



Es propio del mundo anglo eso de duplicar una sílaba: Mimi, Roro, Sasa, etc. Aquí existían casos como Lolo, por Manolo, pero no creo que sea tan habitual fuera de cierto pijerío español. Es un estrato social muy concreto que requiere estudios académicos.


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (9 Feb 2022)

el Robatto me bloqueo en INSTA por decirle que se hacia fotos con gente de la Agenda 2030.... los que la llevan siempre y que VOX siempre les lame el culo, nuestros queridos Reyes. Menudo pedazo de comemierdas, tiene cara de ser un brasas que te cagas.


----------



## El gostoso (9 Feb 2022)

Joder que patético jajajajajjaaj


----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Feb 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Es propio del mundo anglo eso de duplicar una sílaba: Mimi, Roro, Sasa, etc. Aquí existían casos como Lolo, por Manolo, pero no creo que sea tan habitual fuera de cierto pijerío español. Es un estrato social muy concreto que requiere estudios académicos.



Si fuera por eso se llamaría bo bo


----------



## Catalinius (9 Feb 2022)

Yo le hago unas croquetas de huevos rotos pero ya.


----------



## Tupper (10 Feb 2022)

¡Esto es Esparta!
Digo España, perdon.


----------



## risto mejido (10 Feb 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Y ahí lleva la pelliza de Candyman. Fijate que hace un frío castellano que justifica el abrigo, pero esos calores necesitan ser expulsados por el pecho.



"pelliza" hacia años que no escuchaba ese termino, gracias por escribirlo


----------



## 917 (10 Feb 2022)

*¿Este no es el cornificado por Iker Casillas?.*


----------



## Abrojo (10 Feb 2022)

En todo caso el Topor será el comebabas (y otros fluidos) y el capitán rescatasobras de Coco


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (10 Feb 2022)

Mucha fachada pero fijo que yo satisfago 30 veces más a una hembra al taladrarla que ese mierdas.


----------



## Leolo41 (10 Feb 2022)

Un tío que se haga llamar Coco...que quieres que te diga...nivel de gilipollizmo premiun.


----------



## El gostoso (10 Feb 2022)

Tiene una pinta de homosexual, VROTAL, y que el calvo acabado de Casillas te quite la chorba.... Pues ....


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Feb 2022)

Un líder de VOX, no puede ponerse como la Campos a anunciar pastillas para la memoria







Se juntan con mierdifluencers y los amariconan


----------



## Zepequenhô (10 Feb 2022)

Tenéis una obsesión por las fotos de homosexuales con barba en este foro, que raya lo enfermizo.


----------



## Segismunda (10 Feb 2022)

Me carcajeo ante la idea de que Casillas le haya quitado nada a este macho alfa. En todo caso, Casillas ha limpiado el CUMAZO de Jacobo con la lengua, que hace mucho que este lo dejó con la influencer.


----------



## El gostoso (10 Feb 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Me carcajeo ante la idea de que Casillas le haya quitado nada a este macho alfa. En todo caso, Casillas a limpiado el CUMAZO de Jacobo con la lengua, que hace mucho que este lo dejó con la influencer.



La verdad duele querida cumiller.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Feb 2022)

Ayer había hilo sobre si el Rubius debía anunciar hamburguesas siendo millonario y luego el apañó se marca este artículo







Si de verdad supera a Santi en dinero, que hace cobrando por poner una caja de pastillas para la memoria en una foto de su instagram









Coco, el doble de Abascal en Vox que supera al jefe: en espaldas, en dinero y en mujer 'influencer'


Jacobo González-Robatto Perote, el hijo del presidente de Pescanova, es senador autonómico por Andalucía y la nueva sensación del partido.




www.elespanol.com





Menos mal que sólo queda vox

_Es el Secretario Financiero del Grupo Parlamentario en el Parlamento de Andalucía hasta la actualidad._

Y es:

Lo que no se suele mencionar es que Coco *es el hijo del presidente del consejo de administración de Pescanova*. De hecho, y hasta que el político no pegó el salto a Vox, el realmente famoso era su padre, con el que comparte nombre. No es hijo único: son, en total, cuatro hermanos.

Su padre, además de liderar en la actualidad el gigante Nueva Pescanova, también fue, entre 2000 y 2007, *fue consejero delegado de Barclays España*. Posteriormente, ocupó el cargo de presidente de *Grupo Cortefiel*. Después, de 2009 a 2013, ocupó el puesto de director general financiero en *Banco Popular*.









Pescanova se declara en concurso de acreedores y demanda a su auditor







www.publico.es













Nueva Pescanova quiere que sus acreedores cambien deuda por acciones


Nueva Pescanova tendrá que convencer a sus acreedores para convertir deuda por participaciones




www.alimarket.es













Cortefiel deja un 'agujero' contable de 389 millones a CVC, PAI y Permira


La situación financiera de Cortefiel -el grupo textil que incluye las firmas Cortefiel, Pedro del Hierro, Springfield y Women'Secret- se complica en pleno proceso de venta de la compañía. MEP Retail, el vehículo inversor que utilizaron los fondos CVC, PAI y Permira para comprar la compañía y que...



www.eleconomista.es





De banco popular no hace falta poner enlaces, no?


----------



## Rovusthiano (11 Feb 2022)

Que se te vaya la parienta con el Tópor no lo veo yo muy de alfa...


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Feb 2022)

Jamás se ha visto tanta cantidad de caspa junta en la política española. ¿Estos van a salvar España?


----------



## Drogoprofe (11 Feb 2022)




----------



## luisgarciaredondo (11 Feb 2022)

¿Ya se te ha olvidado el bulo ese del judio del culo?

Me refiero a la historieta esa que nos contabas sobre tu marido sin prepucio que te ponía a cuatro patas y te dejaba el roscón como la bandera del Japón.

La edad no perdona "muchacha".


----------



## elena francis (12 Feb 2022)

Leolo41 dijo:


> Un tío que se haga llamar Coco...que quieres que te diga...nivel de gilipollizmo premiun.



A mi me suena más a maricón. Lo mismo el día del orgullo se pone peluca y va como una locaza por la calle haciendo aspavientos.


----------



## elena francis (12 Feb 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ayer había hilo sobre si el Rubius debía anunciar hamburguesas siendo millonario y luego el apañó se marca este artículo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 938437
> 
> ...



"Hijo de..."

Tipos así pueden ser un lastre muy pesado para VOX. Deberían tener cuidado con los fichajes. Seguiré votando VOX, pero empiezo a ver algunas cosas que no me gustan.


----------



## Segismunda (12 Feb 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> ¿Ya se te ha olvidado el bulo ese del judio del culo?
> 
> Me refiero a la historieta esa que nos contabas sobre tu marido sin prepucio que te ponía a cuatro patas y te dejaba el roscón como la bandera del Japón.
> 
> La edad no perdona "muchacha".



Mi alfa judío tiene prepucio, es una larga historia que no viene al caso. Y me sigue poniendo a cuatro religiosamente.


----------



## 917 (12 Feb 2022)

Un hijo de papá con buena cornamenta....


----------

